# Help me please................



## scwareagle (Jan 11, 2010)

Gonna get a glock for concealed carry...Glock 30 or Glock SF......and why?


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

G30 or G30sf?


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

Go to a gun store that has a shooting range and try both of them. You are the only one that can choose your own gun. Forget other's decision. In the end it will be YOUR decision, not others that will matter.:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Can I recommend a G19. 
You get to use the low dollar range ammo to practice with and you save big on the ammo cost. and for CCW or Home defense you can use ammo like this. Corbon 115-gr. +P DPX 
http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Corbon%209mm%20115.htm

















You get near or at 40SW power and near 45 caliber expansion diameters.


----------

